# 2WW AND BLOATED



## TRUDE (May 7, 2009)

HI ALL

IM THREE DAYS INTO MY 2WW AND AM REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY BLOATED.  IM ALSO GOING TO THE LOO EVERY FIVE MINS AND HAVE REALLY SORE BOOBS.  CAN ANYONE GIVE ME ADVICE, IS THIS NORMAL? IS THIS A GOOD SIGN?

THANKS
TRUDIE


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

sory hun, i don't know if its a sign bu i have been feeling the same way. I am day 4 post et and still slightly bloated with sore boobs. I found prune juicee helped with bloating and trapped wind!!!! I think the boobs is down to the meds though as had sore boobs after trigger jab. I think it is all normal.... from other peoples stories. Make sure you drink lots of water. 

Tell you what i have noticed that noone else has mentioned is really yellow wee. (sorry tmi).
Keep in touch if u want hun!!

I test on 10th august.

julsxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Trude

I'm 3dpt too and I am very bloated...in fact having problems fastening jeans.  I've got sore boobs too and some back pain and lower abdomen discomfort and lots of wind.  Im noticing much more trips to the loo too.  I'm taking this as being normal with all the poking and prodding that we have gone through lately especially.

Ellie x


----------



## angelihelen (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I was exactly the same, then wham, suddenly, on day 7 pec, the bloatedness, the same bloatedness I never thought would go, and my trousers would never ever fit, just went. So have faith, you will feel better! I'm now 9 dpt and still got the sore lower back bit though. 

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, it is normal, due to progesterone supplements you take, especially if you are on cyclogest. 
It can also make you nauseous . 
Future Mummy


----------



## TRUDE (May 7, 2009)

hi ladies
many thanks to everyone for your posts, the things us women have to do!!  Am really struggling to fasten my jeans today(top button and half of zip are undun) and I have noticed the very yellow wee juls!!! (sorry)

we are thinking very postive as well ready for our test 13th august.

big   to all.

trude 
xx


----------



## pleaseblessus (Aug 6, 2009)

Heya everyone,

I had my 5day transfer done today about 4hours ago.  I thought I was alone with the things your describing.  I'm bloated, rushing to the loo every 5mins, boobies feel like melons that have been attacked with a knife and loadsa back pain..ouch.....I'm   that all this pain will be worth it God Willing.

I took a HPT just now and it came negative.....I was checking to see if the Ovit injection had left the system so it looks like it has.  Im allowed to take a HPT in 11 days.  Not sure if Im strong enuff to wait till then   ...hehe.

 to everyone.  I hope the time passes quicker than you think.


----------



## kerrmonster (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I'm so glad I found this post! I have been feeling bloated since EC, but since ET it seems to have gotten worse  
I can barely fit into my jeans and my work trousers won't fasten at all! My stomach looks like a big pregant belly  

I have also got swollen and tender boobs along with cramping in lower abdomen, I feel like I am aware of my ovaries all the time if that makes sense?? 

I spoke to nurse en day of ET about this and she said not to worry, it was expected due to the number of enlarged follicles I had, and to drink plenty of fluids, seems to have gottne a bit worse since then though..... just   that it will disappear by itself, and soon!

Hugs to you all
xxxxx


----------



## Illy (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I felt really bloated after the EC, I think Cyclogest makes you really bloaty.  I'm on day 3 after my ET and it is a bit better but have a really sore back.  I thought it was from to much lying on the sofa, but I've read that some of you ladies also suffer from that. Do you know why that is?

Try Fennel tea for the bloating. You might have some wind afterward but you'll be able to get into your jeans 

elona


----------



## Mudpuffin (Aug 3, 2009)

Just to add I got really bloated my belly looks so huge looks like it is pregnant already .  Some tactless man asked me if I was pregnant at work  !


----------



## TRUDE (May 7, 2009)

hey mudpuffing

some men are just  .

chin up chuck and good luck 

trude


----------



## TRUDE (May 7, 2009)

sorry typing error in your name then. 

trudie xx


----------



## may35 (Aug 18, 2009)

Well here is another lady who has all those symptoms - bloated, gaseous, sore boobs, really yellow wee, lower back pain etc.  Have been reading everyones posts and seeing we all feel the same because of the drugs.  Most of this I can put up with but not the sore boobs, can't lie on my stomach for sleeping at the mo  

All will be worth it thought if I get that BFP.


----------



## eddy73 (Jul 19, 2009)

yup - me too - on day 4 since ET and am very bloated - huge in fact - with (TMI warning) constipation and trapped wind. stomach really painful at times.   my clinic said it was to be expected and not to worry. bloody cyclogest. grr. have a wedding at the weekend. none of my dresses fit. look 9 months pregnant. any tips on how to disguise it so i dont get the inevitable question?? 

i think we all deserve medals or obes or something

eddy xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya Ladies!

Hope your all not going to  on the 2WW!

I am going to lock this thread so could i ask you to post on this one http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203776.0
Its the 2WW with TX thread where you can all share your symptoms, worries and just generally have a chat 
When you post tell me what TX you have had and when OTD is!

Good luck   

Shout if you need anything

Liz xx


----------

